# Dead P pics



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Here are the pics of the Red that Tony tore up


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

another


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

with ruler


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

WOW, he got messed up.








wes


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

he dun got fucked up.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the wrath of Tony the Ternetzi shouldnt be under-estimated









she was former picture of the month winner in case you didnt know who Tony was

that looks like the tail-less wonder

looks like Tony was more pissed of than hungery though


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I guess man, she really tore him up.....................here is a recent pic of Tony i took tonight


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

notice the feeders hiding in the palnts


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

and she has perfect fins, a sign of domination of the tank


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

that fish looks like itll kill anything that moves


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big is this fish?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a Tern...nice!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..looks like tony had munchies..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Tony fuckin rocks!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet fish!!!

*_Moved to Picture Gallery_*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome man!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

She is about 7.5", and ya, she deffinately dominates the tank


----------

